
Goldman Sachs to pay less than touted $5.1B for role in subprime mortgage crisis - Geekette
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/12/business/dealbook/goldman-sachs-to-pay-5-1-billion-in-mortgage-settlement.html
======
horsecaptin
This will translate to a very well deserved bonus for all parties involved.
Except, you know, the tax payers and citizens who aren't.

------
Geekette
Edited title to reflect update at source.

